# If there was a Zebralight H302 or H32 would you buy one?



## Beacon of Light (Aug 16, 2013)

Considering the H51 and H31 are all listed as discontinued you have to wonder if they already have a surprise even though ZL has not acknowledged these 2 lights (H302 or H32) when asked about them. How many would buy one tomorrow if there was a pre-order opened on their website tonight? I know for sure I'd be ordering one of each!


----------



## rojos (Aug 17, 2013)

I would not buy a H32, but I would buy a H52 in a heartbeat if it had Li-ion support, 80 CRI min neutral XM-L2, and a 3 year warranty with the assurance that all warranty repairs would be processed within two weeks.

The last condition is an absolute must. I would not buy another ZL until they extend and improve their warranty.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 17, 2013)

What am I like the last guy that buys these cr123 lights? When I started on CPF it seems everyone yes everyone was pushing lights in the cr123 direction away from AA or AAA lights. Where are THOSE people now?? I got suckered into buying cr123 lights and now with an abundance of cells I am not abandoning them. Having said that, had it not been for the CPF mob mentality, I would probably have never ventured into CR123 lights or batteries.


----------



## Porkfat (Aug 17, 2013)

I have an h31w and it's my best headlamp. If ZL came out with an h32 that was a substantial improvement over my current headlamp, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I love the run time, weight, color and beam for what I do with mine.

I also like the cr123 format for its power, weight, and my very poor luck having AA and AAA batteries explode on me. With amazon, my price per primary cell is low enough to keep me still coming back for more.


----------



## rojos (Aug 17, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> What am I like the last guy that buys these cr123 lights? When I started on CPF it seems everyone yes everyone was pushing lights in the cr123 direction away from AA or AAA lights. Where are THOSE people now?? I got suckered into buying cr123 lights and now with an abundance of cells I am not abandoning them. Having said that, had it not been for the CPF mob mentality, I would probably have never ventured into CR123 lights or batteries.



Seems to me that there's a lesson in there somewhere about the importance of being flexible. You gotta be willing to make changes or risk being left out. I mean, looking at Zebralight, all their lights currently for sale only take AA, 14500, or 18650. You would be kind of SOL if you were committed to CR123/16340 and wanted to buy a ZL today.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 17, 2013)

One reason I bought 2 of the H31Fs during this past clearance sale. Did you notice I actually posted a thread in the good deals section mentioning this? This is the reason I think they may be coming out with a new H32 or h302 soon as they discontinued a bunch of lights. As of now there are very few headlamps you can even buy from Zebralight as everything is basically sold out or discontinued.


----------



## rojos (Aug 17, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> One reason I bought 2 of the H31Fs during this past clearance sale. Did you notice I actually posted a thread in the good deals section mentioning this? This is the reason I think they may be coming out with a new H32 or h302 soon as they discontinued a bunch of lights. As of now there are very few headlamps you can even buy from Zebralight as everything is basically sold out or discontinued.



I wouldn't be surprised if they're phasing out 123 headlamps altogether. They have the H52 on their upcoming product list, but don't have the H302 or H32. So it's likely ZL will have both the H502 and H52 on the market with no 123 headlamps in sight.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 17, 2013)

im still looking for a single cr123 headlamps to couple with the lights i use most, which use cr123 batteries.
ive been waiting for so long from zebralight, and my opinion of them has changed for the worst over the years. i might just get the spark SG3, and be done with it.
reasons would be because i can modify a spark with my choice of emitter. whereas i dont have the skills to do anything with a zebralight, and honestly i dont like any of the emitter and bins that zebralight uses.
initially i would be cautious of spending anymore money on a zebralight, but if the model has proven durable and reliable i would consider it.


----------



## coors (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, I'd buy an H302. If my H502 was Li-Ion (14500) compatible there would be no need, though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Aug 18, 2013)

What are the advantages of a cr123? The runtime seems low compared to a AA and the runtime seems much, much lower than an 18650 light which usually isn't that much larger.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 18, 2013)

an 18650 is huge compared to a cr123. A H600 is 3.9 (99mm) inches and a H31 is 2.57 (65mm)inches.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Aug 18, 2013)

So its 50% larger with at least 5 times the runtime? Are there even any Lion rechargables that'll get you close to the runtime stated runtime on their site?


----------



## rojos (Aug 18, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> So its 50% larger with at least 5 times the runtime? Are there even any Lion rechargables that'll get you close to the runtime stated runtime on their site?



I think that's the main reason 123 batts are getting the squeeze. High quality 18650 have become relatively inexpensive in recent years, have 3x the capacity of a CR123, can deliver 3-4x the max current of a 123, are reusable, and the lights that use them can be made small enough to kind of compete with ones that use smaller batteries. A H600 is big compared to a H31, but it's actually about the same size as a HDS EDC and smaller than a typical 1xAA clicky, and it's light enough to feel comfortable on the head when paired with a rigid headband like a Nite Ize. You don't get that ultralight, barely there feel of a compact 123 light, but it's a trade that more and more people seem willing to make.

In a way, CR123 batteries are a remnant of the Surefire 6-9P Xenon era. You could stack 123s and get 6-9 volts from a small package, the perfect range for small Xenon lights. But they are less than optimum for LED lights. The fact that its voltage range straddles the voltage range of most modern LED puts them at a big disadvantage all by itself.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 18, 2013)

I think pure flood mules are passe, when an OP reflector behind a frosted lens performs nearly as well.
So my vote would be H32.

Look at the runtime differences in the sc80. There is an advantage to powering the circuit with voltage that is nearly the same as the LED drive voltage.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 18, 2013)

I own a H502 and a H51F and H31F and I can say the flood is much different. The H31/51 is frosted and is almost the same exact as a H31 I have that I placed scotch tape over to get the same effect. The H502 is a light up the room type of flood. Closest thing to the original H50.



MichaelW said:


> I think pure flood mules are passe, when an OP reflector behind a frosted lens performs nearly as well.
> So my vote would be H32.
> 
> Look at the runtime differences in the sc80. There is an advantage to powering the circuit with voltage that is nearly the same as the LED drive voltage.



So you are saying the CR123 is more efficient being that it is 3.7v and a typical AA at 1.2v needs to be boosted to 3v in order for the driver to recognize it correct? The odd thing is the CR123 will have quite a bit less mAh than a 2000mAh Eneloop by quite a bit. My largest capacity LiFePO4 3v cell is 900mAh and that is a Tenergy and I bet it is probably closer to 500-600mAh. Pretty impressive if the runtime from a cr123 can outperform a AA with a higher capacity just because it is 3v and is optimized by the driver.

Having said all of this, it still seems like there's a good case for cr123 lights, especially when Zebralight can make efficient lighyts to utilize every drop of power out of those cells. Hell, the runtime of a H31 with a 500mAh cell can give the 18650 Armytek Wizard Pro a run for it's money on runtime in the lower levels at least and is what I primarily use. I say this being an actual owner of not one, but 2 of the Armytek Wizard Pros.


----------



## elbowtko (Aug 18, 2013)

Zebralight is swamped as it is...

They can't even keep up with the most popular lights formats, no reason to branch out into other battery formats if they even make the AA come out. They need to increase quality control and start to bring out the lights that most people will want. Then lets think about a cr123.


----------



## Kulolo (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd buy a H302.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 19, 2013)

I get the part of your post about quality control being a first priority, but the mention about bringing out lights people want before worrying about cr123 lights is confusing. You are aware Zebralight has been making cr123 lights since the H30 right? You are also aware that when the H31 was released, it was several months before the AA version the H51. To be honest the cr123 was their bred and butter, so it's not like some niche light, but then again maybe the sales for cr123 lights have dropped off, but there was a time when these little guys were king.



elbowtko said:


> Zebralight is swamped as it is...
> 
> They can't even keep up with the most popular lights formats, no reason to branch out into other battery formats if they even make the AA come out. They need to increase quality control and start to bring out the lights that most people will want. Then lets think about a cr123.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Aug 19, 2013)

No, I would not buy either. I have one light to cover all of my needs (which are probably different from yours [especially BoL]). While it is nice to have a small(er) light like the H3__'s they just dont cut the dark like a 18650 powered headlamp can. My need for a brighter, longer lasting light takes precedent over a want for a smaller light. 

Overall, I dont see much advantage of a cr123 over a rechargeable 18650 LiIon. The exception to this would be smaller form factor and a slightly safer cell chemistry. The former is something I have gotten over, the latter can be controlled by carefully charging/discharging/handling LiIon cells.



Beacon of Light said:


> Hell, the runtime of a H31 with a 500mAh cell can give the 18650 Armytek Wizard Pro a run for it's money on runtime in the lower levels at least and is what I primarily use. I say this being an actual owner of not one, but 2 of the Armytek Wizard Pros.



While I do not own both of these lights to verify this, I seriously question the validity of this statement, given the run-time specifications of these two lights differ drastically.

J.


----------



## reppans (Aug 19, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> So you are saying the CR123 is more efficient being that it is 3.7v and a typical AA at 1.2v needs to be boosted to 3v in order for the driver to recognize it correct? The odd thing is the CR123 will have quite a bit less mAh than a 2000mAh Eneloop by quite a bit. My largest capacity LiFePO4 3v cell is 900mAh and that is a Tenergy and I bet it is probably closer to 500-600mAh. Pretty impressive if the runtime from a cr123 can outperform a AA with a higher capacity just because it is 3v and is optimized by the driver.



Yes, a light will operate more efficiently when powered by cells closer to its Vf (3-something volts). Also buck drivers (which reduce voltage) tend to be more efficient than boost drivers. If you are comparing different chemistries you need to compare total energy in watt-hrs, not just mah capacity. A CR123 has 4.5 w-h (3v x 1500mah) while an Eneloop has 2.4 w-h (1.2v x 2000mah). When it comes to Li-ions, a 14500 has ~ 20% greater than capacity than 16340s/RCR123s, despite claiming the same mah numbers (see HKJs tests).

I personally prefer broad voltage (0.9-4.2v) AA lights for the battery compatibility with my other gadgets, and will run 3v CRAAs (also 4.5 w-h) or 14500s if I want the power or runtime (too bad most ZLs don't support either). The back-up battery options with the AA format is so much better, especially if you have other AA devices. 



> Having said all of this, it still seems like there's a good case for cr123 lights, especially when Zebralight can make efficient lights to utilize every drop of power out of those cells. Hell, the runtime of a H31 with a 500mAh cell can give the 18650 Armytek Wizard Pro a run for it's money on runtime in the lower levels at least and is what I primarily use. I say this being an actual owner of not one, but 2 of the Armytek Wizard Pros.



I'm also a sub-/low- lumen fanatic and collector and find my ZLs specs to be the most exaggerated of my sub-/low- lumen flashlight collection. In random side-by-side tests with a light meter and stop watch my XML Quark and D25A were just as efficient as my SC52 on a lumen-hour basis despite ZL's claims to on average ~ 2x as efficient. As an example, HERE's a beam shot of my Quark (L) and SC52 (R) on their 0.3 (top) and 2.7 (bottom) lumens - I can see how ZL claims 2-3x the runtimes on those modes ;-)


----------



## markr6 (Aug 19, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> Zebralight is swamped as it is...
> 
> They can't even keep up with the most popular lights formats, no reason to branch out into other battery formats if they even make the AA come out. They need to increase quality control and start to bring out the lights that most people will want. Then lets think about a cr123.



Yeah I think I posted something about this earlier this year. Over the past 2 years it seems like you go to their site and you can buy, well, pretty much nothing! All pre-orders, back orders and out of stock status. Maybe they are trying to consolidate. By the way, it looks weird not seeing the H51 flavors anymore - such a great light and flagship model for ZL. Hopefully the H52 does just as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 19, 2013)

Usages?
cr123A: adventure
AA: utility
18650: work
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?366975-CR123A-and-rechargeable-substitutes


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 21, 2013)

3 different words to say basically the same thing or at least they can all cross over each other.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 21, 2013)

reppans said:


> I'm also a sub-/low- lumen fanatic and collector and find my ZLs specs to be the most exaggerated of my sub-/low- lumen flashlight collection. In random side-by-side tests with a light meter and stop watch my XML Quark and D25A were just as efficient as my SC52 on a lumen-hour basis despite ZL's claims to on average ~ 2x as efficient. As an example, HERE's a beam shot of my Quark (L) and SC52 (R) on their 0.3 (top) and 2.7 (bottom) lumens - I can see how ZL claims 2-3x the runtimes on those modes ;-)



Have you ever done an extended runtime test on low modes before? If anything the ones I performed on older H50s were pretty spot on and that was using AAA cells which is roughly 1/3 AA capacity. I would love to test a H502 on .01 lumen to see if it lasts 3 months but I use them far too often to let it sit doing nothing for several months.


----------



## reppans (Aug 21, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Have you ever done an extended runtime test on low modes before? If anything the ones I performed on older H50s were pretty spot on and that was using AAA cells which is roughly 1/3 AA capacity. I would love to test a H502 on .01 lumen to see if it lasts 3 months but I use them far too often to let it sit doing nothing for several months.



Yes, I do low and sub-lumen runtime tests... and actually, similar to you, I also like using low capacity cells (ie, AAAAs from a 9v batt, it's ~1/4-1/5 a AA) to do the tests since it takes a lot less time. Yeah, my H51w did run to near spec - I was impressed. So I don't doubt my SC52 0.34 mode will also run 3 wks or 3x as long as the QAAX 0.3 mode (which I've tested). 

The problem I have is my SC52 0.34 lm mode actually measures 0.08 lms or 1/4th the output of my QAAX 0.3 lm mode (see my pix link above) so it's about the same efficiency - except on paper - and a big disappointment to me (I prefer brighter sub-lumen modes of a true 0.3). Also doesn't make sense to me to have 3 choices below 0.10.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would not buy either. I used to love CR123 lights, and still have a small stockpile of those batteries. But, single AA lights are now running just as well and just as bright as single CR123 lights. The real problem with CR123 vs. AA is that the rechargeable Li-ion versions of both are not even close to being equal. The AA sized 14500 has 750mah to 840mah whereas the liars that make the RCR123's rated at 750mah are really more like 500 or so mah. So, most 14500 are 750mah & the new ZL 14500 is 840mah, and most RCR123 are around 500-550mah. The My runtime tests in the past proves this (which I've written about a few times.) I rarely run primary (non-rechargeable) batteries in my lights, and many do the same. So, people like me are taking large runtime hits when using a CR123 light.

Single CR123 lights are not that much smaller than a single AA light, and are often fatter than the single AA lights. So, there aren't any major advantages of the CR123 form factor at this point.

Some have compared 18650 lights to single CR123 lights which is not a fair comparison at all. I don't think anyone seriously compares these two types of lights as being in the same class as each other (apples & oranges really.) The best comparison and age old comparison should be between a single CR123 light and a single AA light. However, many (but not all) lights that run on two CR123 batteries will also run on a single 18650 battery....now these two set ups are worth comparing. You will almost always find out that a single 18650 runs more efficiently than two CR123 batteries on the higher modes, where as, two CR123 batteries will be more efficient than a single 18650 battery on the lower modes.

Zebralight told me earlier this year that their top sellers are the AA lights and the 18650 lights. The CR123 lights still sell, but not as well as they used to. I asked about the H32, and was told they were going to release one. The CR123 lights seem to have a lower priorty though. Hopefully their problems with keeping up with demand will all be a problem of the past once their Texas plant is completed and the additions to their China plant are completed. Next year they should be able to keep up a lot better...at least that's their plan.


----------



## reppans (Aug 23, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> ... The real problem with CR123 vs. AA is that the rechargeable Li-ion versions of both are not even close to being equal. The AA sized 14500 has 750mah to 840mah whereas the liars that make the RCR123's rated at 750mah are really more like 500 or so mah. So, most 14500 are 750mah & the new ZL 14500 is 840mah, and most RCR123 are around 500-550mah. The My runtime tests in the past proves this (which I've written about a few times.) I rarely run primary (non-rechargeable) batteries in my lights, and many do the same. So, people like me are taking large runtime hits when using a CR123 light...



HKJ, CPF's resident battery tester, findings are the same...

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/CommonSmallcomparator.php

If you like 3V lithium primaries, 1500 mah CRAAs are also available... although somewhat monopolistic and harder to find in stock. But if we create demand for it.... "they will come."


----------



## reppans (Aug 23, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 27, 2013)

I like my H31w quite a bit - and wish I'd gotten an "f" model while on clearance since my only complaint is the ZL bean can have a bit more hotspot and less spill than I find useful in the woods when it's your only light source. My Saint minimus fills that void but is all flood - something in between would be nice.

As for CR123 cells I have some 18650 lights but generally reserve that cell for bigger form factors - to compare my bored Surefire 6PL to, say, even an HDS or Surefire but certainly the H31w is apples to oranges. We all make choices and the CR123 factor has the best bang for the buck for the size for me - I understand others will put up with a bigger headlamp for the increased output/runtime but I'm usually in the field 1-2 nights, sometimes up to 4 and a CR123 light is more than sufficient for that purpose with a spare battery. I don't like a big light on my head - the Saint Minimus is big enough actually and borders on too big. 

But part of it also is I basically settled on the 123 format awhile ago and have more lights in that form factor than others - it still makes a compelling case from an EDC perspective particularly when comparing primaries. Some of this is historical - years ago when I got my first "real" flashlight - an ARC LSHP - well it used this weird battery. I discovered that pretty much all the cutting edge lights were 123 based, whether Surefire or McGizmo or ARC. The first really decent AA light I had was a Keylux AA - it was a sweet little light but got sold when I got into multi mode lights. Fenix really was the first to start making serious AA lights (i.e. lights that weren't 5mm LED bigger versions of the AAA counterpart) and the selection of AA based lights has grown exponentially. But for a long time there were really limited to no choices in AA if you wanted something with a current emitter, etc... 

So in my case - 123 or 18650 suit me just fine - one for pocket carry, one for bigger and more powerful lights.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 27, 2013)

No. Not. Nicht. Nein. Nada.

No.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 7, 2013)

Well now that there is news they WILL be making a H32 and H302, the world seems right again. The naysayers are missing out and I am glad I had the last laugh on them.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Missing out on what? Failing lights, snotty customer service, lights gone for 3 months for repair, no explanation of what went wrong, and returned in lousy packaging in a paper envelope with some of the original dirt on the light that was there when you sent it to them? Missing out you say?

Missing out on what? 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 7, 2013)

It's funny hearing the rhetoric from people when I know differently. I have over 10 Zebralights now and i have never had 1 issue on any of mine and that goes back to their original H50 and H30 lights. I don't know what you or the other people that seem to trash the quality of the lights do to your lights to break them, but mine are all rock solid. 

Having said that I treat my stuff with care and don't abuse stuff, even stuff meant to be abused like my Casio G-Shock watches. I have a 8 or 9 year old GW5600 watch that has been an everyday watch for at least 6 of those years and replacing the band and bezel the thing still looks brand new today, after polishing the crystal. 

Bottomline is treat your stuff good and it will treat you good. If you had a defective unit you are in the minority. If you have had 2 or more defective lights then I will call BS on this as like I have said I own over 10 of these lights spanning from several years ago to just last month of my buying 2 more H31F headlamps and all work flawless, like a Zebralight is known to do.

*ps. lightcycle1, do something about them fisheyes, maybe an appointment to see an opthalmologist, they're creeping me out still.*


----------



## rojos (Sep 7, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Well now that there is news they WILL be making a H32 and H302, the world seems right again. The naysayers are missing out and I am glad I had the last laugh on them.



Uhm... congratulations?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 7, 2013)

Since you were a naysayer then yes, congratulations are in order.


----------



## rojos (Sep 7, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Since you were a naysayer then yes, congratulations are in order.



Eh... I was a naysayer? I observed that the H32 and H302 were not on ZL's upcoming product list as of mid August and I made some speculative comments based on that truth. I didn't realize that that meant that I was saying nay.

Uh, anyhow... congratulations on your impending ownership of those lights. It sounds like the day they arrive will be a big day for you.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beacon of Light, first off I'm very happy for you that your blind and extraordinary loyal fanboi-ish type love of Zebralight is such a fulfilling part of your existence.

2nd, if you feel you need to insinuate that others lie about their experiences here, I can PM you the two RMA emails from ZL that I've had on my 2 failures on each of the two ZL lights Ive had since youre "calling BS" on my story.

3rd, congrats on being the first CPFr I've interacted with that I've found immature and annoying enough to add to an ignore list.

Enjoy your Zebralights. I'm sure ZL loves people out there like you.
Restores a little PR balance and damage control to the reality of what is actually going on.

Lillian Xu should buy you lunch or something.



Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Szemhazai (Sep 8, 2013)

Also nay :tinfoil:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 8, 2013)

you were a naysayer by stating you wouldn't be buying one and the CR123 type lights were going the way of the dodo bird. Then you went on to say you "may" buy a H52 only IF it had a better warranty and a guarantee it had an ultra specific CRI custom tailored to your specifications and certain type of LED XM-L2 (which is does) and it MUST have li-Ion support. 

Just curious what you own now that suits your needs as you sound pretty demanding about what your light must have. Maybe you can enlighten me as I may also find this holy grail light fantastic (if it exists)

Actually it will be a big day not for me, but for Zebralight as once again they will be leaving the competition behind and baffles me why anyone would want to buy anything inferior like say a Spark SG3 when something like that doesn't even compete with Zebralight's first generation Cr123 light H30 which is almost 10 years old now.



rojos said:


> Eh... I was a naysayer? I observed that the H32 and H302 were not on ZL's upcoming product list as of mid August and I made some speculative comments based on that truth. I didn't realize that that meant that I was saying nay.
> 
> Uh, anyhow... congratulations on your impending ownership of those lights. It sounds like the day they arrive will be a big day for you.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure send me a PM about what happened to your lights. It sounds like you are still bitter towards Zebralight for some unknown reason. Heck, I have bought lights directly from them several times and just less than a month ago for the 2 H31Fs and no problem whatsoever. 

I will list a checklist of possible scenarios that may have occurred and check off any that apply:

1) dropped the light on a hard surface from a distance of 6 inches or more.

2) dropped the light on a soft surface from a distance of 12 inches or more.

3) left light outdoors for more than 24 hours.

4) left light in hot vehicle for more than 2 hours.

5) punched, kicked, piledrived the light or any other sort of physical impact that would create a shock to the PCB.

6) worn in the rain.

7) did the underwater dunk test.

8) did the freezer test.

9) using high for more than 50% of the time.

21) not cleaning the threads and relubing at least once a month. 

If any of these things you can say yes to, then I would not be surprised the light would fail eventually. If you have done 2 or more of these things then I'd applaud you for trying to purposely kill the light and just try to prove how tough it is.

One time I had my Zebralight in one of my pockets and stupidly did not check them before running it through the washing machine AND dryer! My heart sunk when I noticed something in the pocket when removing from dryer. I immediately took the light out and opened the endcap and removed the battery and see if there was any moisture and there wasn't but to be safe I left it open for at least 24 hours before attempting to see if it would still work and I wasn;t expecting it to, but you know what it worked just like it had never been through the washer or dryer. Talk about extremes with water and heat. I would never do that again and if this light ever experienced a problem with flickering or any problem I would attribute it to my own screw up and not Zebralight, but that's just me.

So for anyone that has a light that doesn't work, consider the way you have used it before automatically assuming it is defective. Sure there may be defective lights out there but that percentage has to be very small. Like I mentioned I take care of my stuff and rarely do I ever get defective items and I am talking electronics, music equipment, cars etc. One thing I will mention is though that Ford sucks, it's like they are engineered to be lemons.



lightcycle1 said:


> Beacon of Light, first off I'm very happy for you that your blind and extraordinary loyal fanboi-ish type love of Zebralight is such a fulfilling part of your existence.
> 
> 2nd, if you feel you need to insinuate that others lie about their experiences here, I can PM you the two RMA emails from ZL that I've had on my 2 failures on each of the two ZL lights Ive had since youre "calling BS" on my story.
> 
> ...


----------



## rojos (Sep 8, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Then you went on to say you "may" buy a H52 only IF it had a better warranty and a guarantee it had an ultra specific CRI custom tailored to your specifications and certain type of LED XM-L2 (which is does) and it MUST have li-Ion support.



Well, the release version of the H52 probably will have Li-ion support, will definitely come with an XML2, and possibly be available in a High CRI version in the future. My requests couldn't have been that strange or unreasonable if they are being filled, right? 

As for wanting a longer warranty, who wouldn't want that? And if ZL's are as reliable as your experience suggests, then it wouldn't cost them anything to extend the warranty, right?


----------



## f22shift (Sep 8, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Actually it will be a big day not for me, but for Zebralight as once again they will be leaving the competition behind and baffles me why anyone would want to buy anything inferior like say a Spark SG3 when something like that doesn't even compete with Zebralight's first generation Cr123 light H30 which is almost 10 years old now.



wow you are very passionate on zebra light. lillian xu=beacon of light haha JK

different stroke for different folks. SG3 is a very competent light. 
it offers a different UI for people who don't want to bother with disco lights.
zebra lights are definitely good with their efficiency and wide range of output but people just don't buy for those reasons. SG3 still efficient comparable to other premium brands. price is good, there are some really good deals out there now.
not to say there isn't but i haven't heard about water problem with sparks. if there were a seal problem with the pressed in lens, it's serviceable. you can get another.
they are more durable i believe vs. zebralight going for minimalistic most compact design.
it depends on the user, how they use the light. some people just want something around the house that won't be exposed to the elements. 
SG3 offers what no other company is offering. swappable lens. also, there is access to the led to whoever is capable to have their "perfect" tint. or even futurproof the product. basically leds are only advancing now. batteries are pretty much the same. circuits are not getting much more efficient. brands are now just playing with UI and features which are neat to have but not necessary.
i think no one will take you serious with a statement like that. that "inferior" light is creating competition which in turn is better for us, the consumer.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 8, 2013)

If Spark or Xtar is the only competition to give Zebralight a run for their money then I don't foresee Zebralight giving up the top spot any time soon. Also with the Spark it would seem less waterproof that the reflector and lens are unscrewable. Not torqued and loctite'ed in, there is going to be severe leaks. There is just no way around that if the LED is exposed.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 8, 2013)

I will say you are lucky to have 3 of those requirements met. But if just one of those didn't pan out, you would have avoided the H52 altogether? Seems a little picky if you ask me, considering what are your other alternatives? This I would like to hear about. The longer warranty would be welcomed by everyone, but it's not like they are offering a 30 day warranty or something sketchy, their warranty seems to be pretty average and again you made it seem like it if didn't live up to your above average expectations you would be avoiding it like the plague. Just curious why you set the bar so high for Zebralight when there is currently nothing out there that exceeds it that you would be happier with. If you say the Armytek then excuse me as I laugh out loud.



rojos said:


> Well, the release version of the H52 probably will have Li-ion support, will definitely come with an XML2, and possibly be available in a High CRI version in the future. My requests couldn't have been that strange or unreasonable if they are being filled, right?
> 
> As for wanting a longer warranty, who wouldn't want that? And if ZL's are as reliable as your experience suggests, then it wouldn't cost them anything to extend the warranty, right?


----------



## rojos (Sep 9, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I will say you are lucky to have 3 of those requirements met. But if just one of those didn't pan out, you would have avoided the H52 altogether? Seems a little picky if you ask me,


 
Well, you seem to be missing my meaning here. I didn't choose those requirements out of thin air. I chose them because they were options that were either already available in their other lights or were similar to what they had offered in the past or would be very easy for them to implement. 

Li-ion support is already available in the SC52 and the H52 is essentially a right angle version of the SC52, so I thought that it would be very likely that they would use the same driver. It would almost be a step backwards if they didn't, right? It makes perfect sense that I would want the most recent version of their driver, doesn't it?

As for wanting an XML2, well, it makes sense that I would want the latest generation emitter, doesn't it? They already use the XML for the SC52, the XML2 is a direct replacement. Why would I want an XML when an XML2 is more efficient and should cost them about the same? 

As for wanting a 80 cri neutral XML2, ZL has made high CRI models in the past, and I mentioned the high CRI XML2 because it makes sense for the H52. The emitter doesn't seem to be that hard to procure, and it would be easier for ZL to use it instead of the Rebels that they have used in the past since they wouldn't have to change any other parts. Again, this is something that makes sense based on the specs of the H52 and based on what ZL has done in the past.

I don't think I was being "picky" at all. I was asking for features that should have been included in the H52 based on what was in the SC52 and based on what ZL has done in the past. Without those features, the H52 wouldn't be that much of an upgrade over the H51.



Beacon of Light said:


> The longer warranty would be welcomed by everyone,



Yup, definitely.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2013)

rojos said:


> I don't think I was being "picky" at all. I was asking for features that should have been included in the H52 based on what was in the SC52 and based on what ZL has done in the past. Without those features, the H52 wouldn't be that much of an upgrade over the H51.



In fact, I'm worried it may end up being a "downgrade" with a bad tint and hard to press switch in comparison to the H51w. Let's hope I'm wrong! I'll probably still get one right away before any reviews.


----------



## creyc (Sep 9, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sure send me a PM about what happened to your lights. It sounds like you are still bitter towards Zebralight for some unknown reason. Heck, I have bought lights directly from them several times and just less than a month ago for the 2 H31Fs and no problem whatsoever.
> 
> I will list a checklist of possible scenarios that may have occurred and check off any that apply:
> 
> ...



If you're claiming one or two of these things are likely to kill your precious Zebralight flashlight you may seriously want to take a look at what else is out there in the flashlight world. I've done worse things to cheaper lights and they're still going strong, like my Fenix LD10 that's been to hell and back. Carrying a light in the rain and using it on high more than 50% of the time should NOT destroy any light worth carrying.



> So for anyone that has a light that doesn't work, consider the way you have used it before automatically assuming it is defective. Sure there may be defective lights out there but that percentage has to be very small.



How about when the bezel of an H502 leaks the first time the light gets wet? Or when the electronics in a brand new SC52 malfunction, rendering the light permanently inoperable the moment a 14500 cell is inserted? I'm not saying ZL makes a bad product, I wouldn't own so many if I thought that, but blindly defending them against any possible defects is, as someone else pointed out, quite "fanboi-ish" indeed!



> One thing I will mention is though that Ford sucks, it's like they are engineered to be lemons.


Alright buddy...sure. I wish you would have lead with that statement so I could have ignored the rest of your post.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 9, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> If Spark or Xtar is the only competition to give Zebralight a run for their money then I don't foresee Zebralight giving up the top spot any time soon. Also with the Spark it would seem less waterproof that the reflector and lens are unscrewable. Not torqued and loctite'ed in, there is going to be severe leaks. There is just no way around that if the LED is exposed.



it would seem but it isn't. the lens has an aggressive knurling that you can feel the o-ring compressing at the end of the travel. if you own one you would understand.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 9, 2013)

f22shift said:


> it would seem but it isn't. the lens has an aggressive knurling that you can feel the o-ring compressing at the end of the travel. if you own one you would understand.




Yeah, you need a set of pliers to get the lens off. It does not unscrew easily at all. I froze the SG3 for 7 hours in a gallon of water, and not a drop of water appeared under the lens. I agree, unless you own one, you wouldn't know.

It's about the tightest fit of any threaded part on any light I've ever come across. Water isn't getting in.


----------



## creyc (Sep 9, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> ...Also with the Spark it would seem less waterproof that the reflector and lens are unscrewable. Not torqued and loctite'ed in, there is going to be severe leaks....



Actually it's quite the opposite, screw-on bezels with big well lubricated o-rings are not known for 'severe leaks'. In fact to ensure the light is, and remains water resistant it's useful to be able to access the o-rings for maintenance and cleaning. Just look at dive lights for example.

Additionally a screw tight bezel allows for a controlled amount of pressure on the o-rings. Having a bezel press-fit and glued in place eliminates all possibility of user servicing and maintaining (for better or worse) and puts all accountability on getting that perfect seal right from the factory, something we've seen is not always the case.

For long term reliability I would take a screw-tight bezel over press fit, any day. At the very least with threads I can open the bezel, lubricate or replace a cracked or damaged o-ring and be fairly confident the seal will be good as new.

Also, to keep this on topic, I wouldn't buy an H32 as I have many more AA-sized lights. The H52 however, that I will buy..


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 8, 2013)

*Double Flood*

H32Fw + D-C fix on top of that should outperform the H302, because you can operate on a lower setting.
Maybe sometime in 2014...


----------



## Saul Good (Dec 14, 2013)

I wouldn't buy one simply because I know runtime wouldn't be enough for me on the higher settings. 

I use my headlamp daily in crawlspaces for work and it may not seem like swapping batteries is a big deal, bit it is when you have to do it frequently..


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2014)

Still waiting for these... Sent another email to Zebralight yesterday about the ETA on these. Pretty sure it was a month ago they told me 2 weeks, but that came and went. I noticed on their "compare zebralight products" they took it off their spreadsheet completely for both the H32 and H302. Last time they did that the Q50 (the square 4xAA light everyone was wanting) was listed and then removed, it was never heard from again.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd like to see the output versus time of the H1 setting under worst case situation (no air movement over head/body) versus best case, say immersed in a glass of water.
Would it be exactly the same as the 18650 PID Zebra's?


----------



## chadvone (Aug 31, 2014)

You can order a H32 but they don't expect to ship till September 19ty


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 2, 2014)

There is no H32F to preorder. I find myself preferring the flood models to the non flood models on the H52, H51 and H31 headlamps I own. I know I can use the frosted tape or that DC Fix film to do the same thing, but I almost never have a need to reverse the process as I always like the look of the flood on the F models.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope I find my DC-Fix film then an H32w will be nice (even if I have more than enough zebra headlamps in all battery options). Once I put DC-Fix on it I would have no intention of removing it... I don't do it so it can be reversible. The F options are OK, but no better than DC-Fix only the original ones with the lens are better in my opinion.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 29, 2014)

H302 and H302w available for pre-order right now!


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 9, 2014)

I picked up the H32Fw.
Pluses: xm-l2 behind frost lens more/less equals the xp-g + frost + DC fix-of H31Ffw in terms of distribution. Will add DC-fix next week for even more flood/uniform color distribution [same warmer throw/cooler spill of xm-l]
95 lumen mode-bright, 280 lumen mode-brighter, 422 lumen mode-stupid bright! Good running light selection: H2 95/ M1 47/ M2 21 lumen mode
There is a spring at both battery terminals. 1mm greater diameter reflector system, looks to be 16mm versus 15mm of H31m
More stable in the upside down 'headstand' configuration. Base of O-ring groove has slight taper on both sides.
Larger head does not rotate as easily/accidentally in silicone holster. I took it out and installed it in the my old on that the H31Ffw was running in, just to make sure it wasn't just a newer/tighter silicone holder.
Slightly grippier battery cap (there is a chamfer with the old H31 design that the new one does not have)
9 versus 7 heatsink ribs, but they are narrower. More head end mass than H31.
No PWM modes, lots of mode choices, two strobe + two beacon modes. Quadruple click for battery check.

Minus: Button feels smaller, requires a deeper finger movement to actuate, and is poorly positioned-too far back, which makes cross hand actuation (non-thumb) much harder. H31 was no problem.
1mm longer than H31 (price to pay for double spring terminals). When battery cap is fully tightened down, there is a gap between body & cap-enough to fit you fingernail into. Seems like dirt/grit will collect/enter there.
Anodization color is less matte-really noticeable on the ribbed segment. Around reflector is 1mm wide ring of relatively shinny [non-anodized] forward facing ring-not the best if you are going for stealth. There is a larger chamfer [into the lens area] in H31-seems like 2mm, which is roughly 1/3rd that on H31: meaning the lens is not as recessed-greater potential for damage.

Overall: Will impress, if you are already part of the Zebra crowd.

Zebralight still needs a better band system that doesn't just rely on tension to hold the silicone holder in place.


----------

